# Boot camp class



## trueaspirer (Jun 8, 2006)

My TSD school has a special required class for all trainees who will be testing for black belt (any level) that season. My instructor likes to call it boot camp, though its official name is the Dan Clinic Class. In it, we are pushed harder than in any other class, ans not only are the physical trials harder than normal, the phychological factor is upped. The instructor of this class, who happens to be head of the school, is always strict, but iis very much tougher on people in this class. It is his way of preparing a dan candidate (someone testing for a bb rank) for the test. Even though it is hugely tough, I enjoy it very much. 
Does anyone else have a class like this? Any opinions on the matter?


----------



## matt.m (Jun 8, 2006)

There is no official "boot camp" Kind of class per se.  However, the higher the rank the more strict the teachers are on the student.:shrug:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 8, 2006)

No, there's no boot camp, but we do have a black belt camp that's recommended (not required).  If you're brown belt and up, you can attend.  I know a couple of people that had to go through something you are, though.


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2006)

We don't have a boot camp *class* but out of the four teachers at my school, there is one that leads a class in a way that is much more physically vigorous...even his private lessons are the same way.

As far as dan preperation...our school in particular breaks out the test over two days.  One day is the material, the other day is the physical test.  The students are given an 8 week prep schedule to prepare for both tests...but they must do so on their own.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 8, 2006)

We have what we call "power camp." It's an 8 hour day full of stuff. The physical part is running (1 and a half miles in 13 minutes), push ups, sit ups, side crunches, ect. Then the rest of the day is full of curriculum stuff, breaking, sparring, ect. It's very physically demanding (you do things over and over and over at times). This is usually done before the test itself (for BB). If you fail this, no test. It is mentally challenging also, because you have to keep yourself going. If your body fails, your mind must take over.

I have never done it yet, but my boyfriend and many have. I have heard many stories. I'm scared LOL.

And yes. You have to prepare for it on your own time. Which I have not done yet (it takes roughly 8 to 12 weeks to prepare for it).


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 9, 2006)

For us, the endurance is part of the test. The running is done seperately, but still considered part of the test.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 9, 2006)

People getting *close* to BB in our dojo enter a 90 day candidacy period which is very physically and mentally demanding, and contains several days of activity comparable to the boot camp you mention.  Designed to push you past your limits in several different ways.

Sounds like fun.  I can't wait! :ultracool


----------



## Jimi (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree with a hardcore BB prep. class, that helps those who want to do well on there Dan testing. I have seen many "Boot Camp" classes in health clubs taught by aerobic/fitness instructors. It is a bit of a fad, drilling people in calisthletics(?) to near failer using many strentgh & endurance exercises with an almost drill sargeant attitude. Many of these insructors wear BDU's and barking commands, with no military back ground and only a weekend certification of training in Boot Camp provided by Health & Fitness certification organizations, they train or teach very little actual martial arts/self defense skills. These health club Boot Camps are using the popularity of the GI Jane wanna be's desire to be tough. The classes are very tough, don't get me wrong, but they are no BB prep class by a long shot. Those of you training for or helping others achieve their BB, keep up the good work.


----------

